# M-litter names idea



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

I need help! :happyboogie: I'd love to hear suggestions people have for _girls_ M names 


If you have any please share :laugh::help:


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mia
Missy Dawn (what my mom would call me when I was younger)


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Oubrat79 I've thought of Mia, in fact that's the winning name thus far... 

I've also thought of:

-Mya
-Myra
-Maru
-Malu
-Mila


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We called out last Shepherd Mia for short. Worked out quite well. 2 syllable, ends in a vowel. She picked up on it quickly. 

So I'm partial to Mia

Mia
Mae
Misha


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Sp00ks said:


> We called out last Shepherd Mia for short. Worked out quite well. 2 syllable, ends in a vowel. She picked up on it quickly.
> 
> So I'm partial to Mia
> 
> ...


Thanks Sp00ks! I came up with Misha a few days ago! :wild: 
Mae is the abbreviation for Maestra (Teacher) in Spanish LOL


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Magda
Magdalena 
Mandy 
Manuela
Margaretha
Margit
Maria / Marie
Marina
Marlene
Martina
Mathilde
Maxine 
Meinhild(e)
Melanie
Mila
Minna (Wilhelmine)
Mirjam 
Mitzi / Mizzi
Monika


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*A names meaning*

Our GSDs are girls. All the names mean friend.

Piason - Italian for friened

Kana - Choctaw for friend

The maltese word for friend is Mara. I love the name Mara


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Meadow
Mellow
Mayhem ( my pup is Mayhem  )
Mocha
Mira
May
Moira
Maddie
Maika


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Helios said:


> Thanks Sp00ks! I came up with Misha a few days ago! :wild:
> Mae is the abbreviation for Maestra (Teacher) in Spanish LOL


Our Koi dealer is a Chinese man and his wife's name is Mai or Mae. That's where I got it from. I did a little research on the Chinese meaning of the name and it refers to Pearl or Elegance. 

I also saw a reference to the Roman goddess Maia. 

Our new pup is from the "P" litter and the 2 hour drive back from visiting the pups at 4 weeks, my wife and I were crying we were laughing so hard at the P names we were coming up with. We most likely will skip the P names...... _President P Diddy Puple Pickle_


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Magda
> Magdalena
> Mandy
> Manuela
> ...


Thanksss MichaelE! :laugh:I like Mila and Minna. Mirjam, haven't read that one before :smirk:



DWP said:


> Our GSDs are girls. All the names mean friend.
> 
> Piason - Italian for friened
> 
> ...


 I like Mara 



Kayos and Havoc said:


> Meadow
> Mellow
> Mayhem ( my pup is Mayhem  )
> Mocha
> ...



Thanks Kathy!!  Mayhem I like the name  ...Mocha in spanish means "cut off" "remove" "Cropped" LOL colloquially in Venezuela, it's a term used to describe someone with a member of its body mutilated :crazy:


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Sp00ks said:


> Our Koi dealer is a Chinese man and his wife's name is Mai or Mae. That's where I got it from. I did a little research on the Chinese meaning of the name and it refers to *Pearl or Elegance*.
> 
> I also saw a reference to the Roman goddess *Maia*.
> 
> Our new pup is from the "P" litter and the 2 hour drive back from visiting the pups at 4 weeks, my wife and I were crying we were laughing so hard at the P names we were coming up with. We most likely will skip the P names...... _*President P Diddy Puple Pickle*_


Pearl or Elegance that would be a really good reason to use it! :shocked: Maia I really like that one too! The pups from this litter are only 2 1/2 weeks old...LOLLLLL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OT: I knew Sp00ks sounded familiar to me! I saw the pics posted at "Visited the pups today (4 weeks, 3 days)" beautiful puppies! :wub:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh, almost forgot. On our puppy name list my wife likes "Malina" a lot. I told her it was a little awkward for a dog name but I think it's a pretty name. 

Last night we got our list down from 30ish to about 12.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Sp00ks said:


> Oh, almost forgot. On our puppy name list my wife likes "Malina" a lot. I told her it was a little awkward for a dog name but I think it's a pretty name.
> 
> Last night we got our list down from 30ish to about 12.


You are right, it's a little awkward for a dog but a pretty one too! Yay! Good Job!! LOLL I know the feeling... I'm so going to work on that list after this thread :laugh:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sp00ks said:


> Our new pup is from the "P" litter and the 2 hour drive back from visiting the pups at 4 weeks, my wife and I were crying we were laughing so hard at the P names we were coming up with. We most likely will skip the P names...... _President P Diddy Puple Pickle_


We also had the P litter, along with the requirement "the name could not have been used in the last 60 years of breeding." Now that was a challenge, but actually all the names we picked had never been used! You can also do "f" sounding names spelled with a pf.

I wish I had more ideas for "m." I ended up going on winsis-cat site, picked some well known kennel names and did a search for just that kennel and looked at the names under the letter I had. In the end, it isn't how we chose the name, but it helped give us some ideas.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I like Marta.

And all the names others are suggesting, but especially Maya/Maia.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Magda, Mora, Marlie, Mattie, Maude,


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Marina
Mari
Mana


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Maya, Maia I like those! Thanks to everyone who has helped me thus far! Keep the names coming LOL


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Maeysi


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Mace.maya. molly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

My dog's M name was Mei, it's also of Chinese origin and is part of the word "beautiful". 

We rolled over a few of these names up here people have listed
Maya, Mila, Meeka , etc so many M names


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I also have Mona on my list. (at home now...)

Urban dictionary says: 



> A dreamy girl who makes an entire room light up with just a smile. Pure and innocent. Wonderful, funny, lovable and entertaining. A being of total perfection; flawless. Once you met her, she will linger in your thoughts and dreams- she is unforgettable. Addictive. Beautiful yet sexy. Has been known to 'put a spell' on the people that she meets, making them obsess over her. Has a mysterious aura.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

The wind called Mariah!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My GSD has a welsh name so I was looking at welsh girl names for the next puppy and these had made my list:

Maven
Mereid
Maben
Mairwen


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Matilda


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Mako (It'll even be fitting, with those puppy teeth!)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not going to read all the posts so sorry if these are repeats.

Meika
Mocha
Medusa
Minerva
Maleficent
Malice
Menace
Morgana
Morticia
Macy
Mabel
Misty
Margarita
Marley
Maui
Mazzy
Mercedes
Minx
Misdemeanor
Magic
Musa
Mercy
Melody
Milena
Milan
Minna


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love name thread-like Mayham also Maxine-like boys names for girls and Mallory


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks so much to everybody! I also like Mei, Maya and Mika. Nice description Sp00ks!:laugh:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I've always liked Marlene from the song Lili Marlene.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maestro

SuperG


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Munday. As in the day of the week, but with a 'u'


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe this can help.....one of these females will be the one going home with the OP.
Good luck with the names!!


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yea that would help Robin! LOL  I'm towards Maia ATM


----------

